# Felt vs Fuji? Help!



## dkim1017 (May 7, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am about to purchase my first bike and would like to get some inputs on the options that I have.

Here it goes.

I am debating between these two bikes.
The first is a used FELT SR-81.
The frames are from 2004, but it has upgraded components.
Here is the description
"It currently has a 105 rear dr, ultegra front dr( only ridden on a few miles, and 105 STI shifters mounted on some Avenir ergo drop bars. It also has an Accent Carbon Fiber seat post, and a Meda Pro logo stem. The frame is showing use, however all flaws are cosmetic. This bike is a 56cm and has carbon forks. It will come with new bar tape, as well as It will also come with the original Shimano 9 speed front dr and the original Felt flat bars and brake levers."

This deal is for 425 obo.

The second contestent is as follows.
Fuji Newest 4.0 2012 model. This one is brand new and I will be getting it from performance bikes. (not sure what sort of warrenty they offer).
399+tax

I have asked around and most agree that the first is a better bike.
But, since I am a beginner, it would be nice to have a LBS that I purchase from and get some help.

Mainly, I will be using the bike to commute to school and for recreational ridings.

In short, my question boils down to this:
Should I get a better bike used or worse bike new. (not saying that the fuji's are bad).

I am trying to stay in the $400 region, so if anyone wants to suggest any other bikes, I am very much listening. (I am 5' 10" looking for bikes in the range of 52~58)

Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

If you don't know much about bikes, purchase new IMO. However I would spring for the newest 3.0 at a minimum. The 4.0 has downtube shifters, which while useable aren't the most beginner friendy.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

The one that fits you better and feels better to you.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll start with the Felt. Let's call it what it is, and that's a converted hybrid. Depending on geometry, some hybrids make ok conversions, others not so ok. So without knowing more, I'd err on the side of caution and tell you to pass on the bike. Also, not that I needed more reasons, but the phrases 'ridden a few miles' and 'scratches on the frame' raise a red flag with me.

That said, in the interest of balance, if the seller has all the OE components and you could get the price down, _assuming fit was good_, I'd suggest buying the bike and putting in some saddle time to decide how you liked the handling. You'd have the option to convert the bike back to a hybrid, but unless you do the work yourself, I'll add to the total cost, so something to keep in mind. But honestly, as I offer this, I don't see it as a good option.

With the Fuji, you get the sizing/ fit assistance you need, and a warranty. The two potential downsides are that sizing is in 4cm increments and it has downtube shifters. IMO a bike offering so few sizes will either fit a rider, or it won't. And if you happen to fall between sizes, the compromises made to fit will likely result in a less than optimal result, making the bike a less than ideal choice. 

Re: the downtube shifters, my basic attitude towards them is that they were used for decades by recreational riders and pros alike, and most of us lived to tell the tale. OTOH, I do recognize the advantages for noobs just learning bike handling skills to have their hands on the bars while shifting/ braking. 

If you haven't yet ridden the Fuji (or Felt, for that matter), that would be a good place to start. Focus on fit/ feel, ride and handling an see which you prefer.

Lastly, your price range does limit options, but I'd suggest considering visiting some LBS's that sell used bikes. You'll still get some level of sizing/ fit assistance, the ability to test ride, and some offer a 30 day warranty.


----------



## Longhair-NL (Mar 31, 2012)

Since you are a beginner, buy new.

This way you will not have to worry about someone else's problems when buying used.


----------



## dkim1017 (May 7, 2012)

Thank you for your replies.
I understand that the new bike has its benefits.
What I am concerned is the resale value.
Hopefully, as I get better and more into riding, I will look to upgrade my bike.
I have heard that the used bikes are usually dropped by 50% after its initial purchase.
So if I start off with a used, I assume that the resale value of a used bike is better than that of a new bike.
Any thoughts on it?
and are there any good resources aside from craiglist that I can shop used bikes from?


----------



## Longhair-NL (Mar 31, 2012)

If you are worried about resale value before even owning the thing, maybe you should look into something else to spend your money on. This piece of advice is not limited to just bicycles.


----------



## dkim1017 (May 7, 2012)

How is considering resale value a bad thing?
I dont know what your wallet looks like but mine isnt that thick.
Hence, when I make an investment, resale value is always a consideration.
I may love the bike and keep it as long as I live, but I may steer my eyes towards a different bike.
And when that time comes, I want to be able to get the most out of my current bike.
Is that a bad thing?
I do not think so.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dkim1017 said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> I understand that the new bike has its benefits.
> What I am concerned is the resale value.
> Hopefully, as I get better and more into riding, I will look to upgrade my bike.
> ...


Buying new, you're likely to lose about 1/3 of the price if you were to resell. Used bikes have no warranty, and (like cars) as the years tick on, depreciation slows. So yes, buying a used bike and reselling it you're apt to lose less (in real money and percentage-wise) because the bike has already depreciated - and costs less.

The problem I see with this is that you'll base purchasing decisions on questionable criteria, rather than what will best fulfill your needs in the present... and hopefully beyond. 

Also, buying used isn't without pitfalls. There's no warranty and assuming a private sale, no sizing/ fitting advice. If anything goes wrong mechanically, unless you can do the work yourself (or know someone who can) those costs offset some of the saving you'd see by going used. Like buying online, it has more positive aspects for experienced cyclists and less for the uninitiated.

As far as options on where to buy, I already offered LBS's selling used. Beyond that and CL, the only remaining option is ebay, and I'd avoid that.


----------



## dandar (Mar 31, 2012)

Felt hands down. Fuji newest 4 has downtube shifters and will come in a box where you'll have to assemble it and adjust the shifters, brakes etc. Felt already has better components and probably similar quality frame if not better due to carbon fork.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dandar said:


> Felt hands down. *Fuji newest 4* has downtube shifters and *will come in a box where you'll have to assemble it and adjust the shifters, brakes etc.* Felt already has better components and probably similar quality frame if not better due to carbon fork.


The OP stated that the Fuji would be purchased from Performance Bike. Since Fuji doesn't allow mail order sales, the bike would need to be purchased in-store - assembled, tuned, and fitted to the rider.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I've bought a few used bikes. At $400, I think you're into nicer bikes from the late '90s and early 2000s. Obviously it would also get you more recent bikes more like the Fuji you're looking at.

I think PJ's advice about seeing if you have an LBS that deals used is great. For me, the two biggest value-added aspects of buying bikes from a LBS are that you get to try a few different bikes and you get to start with a bike that's working. (Hopefully, anyway.) You get both of those with a used bike from a shop with a decent selection, and you still stretch your dollar pretty far.

If you get into riding more, you'll probably still want to hold onto this one unless there's something wrong with it. I'm up to five bikes now, and I almost always have one that's worth a lot less that I bang around town and lock up outside school buildings and grocery stores. It has a rack and fenders full-time. I also don't have to wear goofy shoes to ride it, and I taped a flashlight to the head tube for days when I forget to bring a better one. On the other hand, my nicer bikes have clipless pedals, no racks, only some of them have fenders and they're temporary, and it makes me nervous to lock them up outside. So while I certainly enjoy them a lot more, it's very useful to me to have a commuter.

On the other other hand, when I changed cities a few years ago, I sold my commuter for what I paid for it. Which was nice.


----------



## Longhair-NL (Mar 31, 2012)

dkim1017 said:


> How is considering resale value a bad thing?
> I dont know what your wallet looks like but mine isnt that thick.
> Hence, when I make an investment, resale value is always a consideration.
> I may love the bike and keep it as long as I live, but I may steer my eyes towards a different bike.
> ...


Considering resale for new item means that you already plan to sell it and move on before you even own it. 

I work hard for my money so I know the value of a dollar. When I buy something, I don't look at resale value, I look at long term use. My MP3 player is bigger than my current cell phone. The resale value is not worth it but the enjoyment value is still up there as the first day I bought it.

Do you think that the kids who bought the fist issues of Superman were interested in seeing a profit when they bought it or did they buy it just to have some self enjoyment?

If you want to get the most out of your current bike, then ride it untill it falls a part to the point it cannot be fixed.


----------



## dkim1017 (May 7, 2012)

IMO considering the resale value means that I dont know what wil happen in the future and I am trying to keep all options open. It would be great to hang on to the bike forever, but what if I get injured? have to move and bringing the bike along is too cumbersome? or maybe what if I just decide that riding is not for me? 
Granted that we can all go on forever with these what if questions, but I like to keep a few of them in my mind when deciding to make an investment. 
You say that you still enjoy your mp3. That is wonderful. But for me, If I get a good enough trade in value for a newer, more decent one, I just may.
I am not a bike dealer, nor am I trying to buy one for cheap and make some profit.
I am a beginner who is looking for a great budget bike that I can ride, and POSSIBLY resell if the situation requires me to.
I do acknowledge your point of view, but I was offended when you took my simple question and judged me with it.


----------



## dkim1017 (May 7, 2012)

Thank you. I am looking around for LBS and trying to hop on as many as I can. 
I came here hoping that I can get advice so that I dont run into pitfalls when purchasing a used bike, and I thank everyone for helping me do exactly that.


----------



## dkim1017 (May 7, 2012)

Thank you.
I am trying to test drive as many as I can before deciding on one.


----------

